# Vape Gear and Juices at National Retailer



## phanatik (3/8/15)

Hi All Vendors,

My apologies if I posted this in the wrong section.
A good pal of mine works in the marketing department of a national liquor store chain, and they are looking in to stocking e-cigarettes and juice at selected stores.

I offered to post on the forum on his behalf to find out if any vendors here would be interested in sitting down and discussing possibilities.

The reason he approached me was because he knows my journey, starting with sub-par devices and how many times I relapsed till i found this forum and community.

Please let me know who would be interested.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (3/8/15)

Check PM


----------

